# Michelle Hunziker - ''enjoys another day in the snow at San Cassiano in Badia Dolomiti Mountains'' 08.12.2017 (38x)



## Bowes (17 Dez. 2017)

*Michelle Hunziker - ''enjoys another day in the snow at San Cassiano in Badia Dolomiti Mountains'' 08.12.2017*


----------



## tvgirlslover (17 Dez. 2017)

Eine atemberaubend schöne Frau! :thx: für unseren süßen Schneehasen


----------



## luuckystar (17 Dez. 2017)

danke für Michelle


----------



## gunnar86 (18 Dez. 2017)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Florian123 (20 Dez. 2017)

Hübsch, wie sie da im Schnee posiert


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2020)

himmlisch schön


----------

